# Random Town Generator?



## pvthudson (Aug 15, 2010)

I was wondering if there was a random town generator anywhere on the internet that I could get a hold of. I am not just looking for say a map but also one that possibly inhabits the town with random vendors and perhaps a name also and a population.

Anyone know of anything like this?


----------



## Nebten (Aug 15, 2010)

Scroll down and check out "Town Generator" and "Town Forge" to start with: D&D 3.5 and Variants Files


----------



## Uder (Aug 15, 2010)

pvthudson said:


> I was wondering if there was a random town generator anywhere on the internet that I could get a hold of. I am not just looking for say a map but also one that possibly inhabits the town with random vendors and perhaps a name also and a population.
> 
> Anyone know of anything like this?




This one doesn't generate a map, but it does give you inhabitants and shops.


----------



## pvthudson (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Uder (Aug 17, 2010)

Also, for quick village and town maps, I've used a program imaginatively called "Roleplaying City Map Generator" or "Stadtplan Generator." The homepage is gone - replaced by some sort of browser game where you play gnomes for spam and scams - but the program can still be found:

English v5.4
Deutsche v5.4

I still have v4.5 installed and it works well enough, but it looks like the newer version adds simple vegetation and a nicer looking interface, so I'll be giving it a spin probably tonight.

Edit: Tried it out, here's a low-res example of the output:


----------

